# Hey anybody find find my shit?



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Shit? I see plenty of shit @ benches. One of em is probably yours.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I think you might’ve missed placed your mind to but that shit was pretty funny! It is nice when you fuck up and get your stuff back tho. 😃


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Blueball, Arkansas? Trying to recall exactly where that is but I just can't place it. We have a Weiner over in the northeast part of the state............


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

How were the bugs though?


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Back when I was HB, me and the RM, would play hot and cold, with peoples shit.
If they left it layin in front of the boat shed till morning, we would just take and hide it everywhere. Hang there pfd in a tree, a guide paddle on the roof...
My favorite was putting a guides throw bag in the engine compartment of one of the old busses, he never did find that, and watching him get really anxious just before the trip, was very enjoyable! ( I did give it back just before he left the boat yard). After a couple of really fun weeks, newer guides leaving there crap all over, came to an end. Fixed the problem, and was good fun for the crusty old salt, as well!


----------

